# FET for FEB/MARCH



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ladies - Have retitled it to suit each month - hope that is alright  

Love and   to all of you

Amanda x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

yeh


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

hello everyone

im sorry ive not been on all week but i have been running around like a headless chicken, so i can just chill if I get to embryo transfer tomorrow!!

I was so sorry to hear your news Anji, I was so sure that things would go right .

Got transfer tomorrow, my stomach is like a washing machine ,going round and round , they are taking them out of the freezer this afternoon, I feel like driving to the clinic and singing to them all night in the hope they will stay with us. I am an idiot!!

They have told me my lining is 10mm thick that was on fri, is that good and is there a chance it will get bigger before transfer!!

ANYBODY GOT ANY INFORMATION ON THE ABOVE FOR ME 

LOVE JO X X X X


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

hello everyone, 

joanna, your lining sounds great!!! congrats!!!     for your little frosties to wake up nicely!!!! how many will you get back?

 for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

buttercupp - Good luck for testing tomorrow      will be thinking of you xxx

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just back from Hospital.  Lining is at 5.9 so need to up the doze and back on Friday when hopefully it will be over 7.  If everything okay on Friday will be getting ET next week!!!

Am getting there, slowly but surely!!

Will come back on with personals.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

hello everyone

thanks for the reply buttercupp, so is 10mm good? They are defrosting all four as they say that gives me the best chance.  I went with what they said.

Going for acupuncture tomorrow after I ring the clinic to see if they survived, Ive been reading up on it all day and apparently it may help if you have a session on the day of transfer.  I can only try.

Good luck for tomorrow buttercupp, I have everything crossed for you.  Well until about dinner time tomorrow, when I will have to uncross my legs!! 


love jo x x x


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Buttercup: Good Luck tomorrow! Hope this is your time   Go for it! 

Back from the clinic today and well I will have to leave this threat for a while girls, The dr wants to put me on clomid for 3 cycles   and blood tests on day 21 then he expects my progesterone to get back up to normal levels.
So we will keep trying BMS while on the clomid and pray it will get me a BFP before the FET   
I will pop back to say hello now and then and hope to see some BFP real soon  

 girls and thanks for having me  

With love, Havana x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

I Jo

I have blown you some bubbles 
Everything will be super duper.. 


Buttercup    good luck my sweetie xxx  sweet dreams to all 

Aneke xx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

morning girls!!!!!!! i got 2 very positive test this morning!!!!!    
soooooooooooooooo happy!!!!!    still can't belive it though........

Thanx for everyone to think of us!!!!!  

Jo, good luck for today hunny!!!!!    

Havana get busy then in the next 3 month....    and hopefully hear from you, with your good news!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS BUTTERCUP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             

Cal x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

YEAHHHHH Buttercup

Big congratulations     

Hi Cal Jo and everyone else..

this is great news xx

Have a tip top day All..

Especially Buttercup when she comes down from the ceiling xxxxx

A x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Buttercup -   on your      that's wonderful news.  Enjoy the feeling sweetie     

Jo -    for today


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Buttercup - Congratulations honey     xxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else  

Well i have an app on thurs & it looks like i'll be having the remaining 2 frosties put in on another natural cycle this month    so my day 10 scan is 26th feb & ET approx 6th ish march  

Well i need to know if they will work or not, seems daft to put it off. Then if i need another fresh cycle i can prepare for it, glutton for punishment i am  

xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

oh wow, Vino!!! This is happening fast!!!    good luck for you hunny!!!      crossing my bits, so this will be the one for you!!!


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Buttercup - Its mad isn't it?   

I must need my head looking at   

xxxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone just wanted advice if poss
ive had et transfer 2day
1 embie didnt survive the thaw
1 6 cell survived 100%
1 6 cell survived 83% now a 5 cell
does anyone know if this is an ok grade

thanks sue


----------



## joannedavis (Dec 18, 2007)

hello everyone

bad news for me none of my embryos survived the thaw, i am devastated, I have no savings left to try again, and emotionally I am a wreck.  Good luck to the rest of you 

love jo x


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello

Buttercup       
Well done darling happy pregnancy!  

Jo sorry about your embies    

Vino I don´t think your are   it´s just natural we are all in it to win it and we want our babies now! Good luck on your next transfer it will be the one hunny  

take care everyone!


----------



## Stressperson (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

Found a home for Feb/Mar FET       

This is my 1st (hopefully the last!) FET. Started DR for 6 days now. I have 6 embies waiting for me. ET will be around 3rd week of March.

Kind of worry (I think everybody does here) if the embies will survive.

Question: For medicated FET, do we need trigger shoot before ET

Thanks 

Stressy
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Buttercup fantastic news congrats    

Vino, you are not crazy and I wish you lots of     

Jo, am so very sorry to read your news   

Welcome Stressy, not sure of that I had Natural, but am sure someone will come along and answer your question.

Havanna, hope your are doing okay to.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Jo sweetie pie.. I am thinking of you   

Vino Well done for getting back on that bike   xx

Anekexx


----------



## melly1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
can I join into your support as I had 2 FET back today at Nurture in Nottingham. I am new to FF and still can't work out how to use the site as it keeps saying that I have no posts when actually someone had replied. Anyway just to update as I can't work out how to put my details on here either. 

I am 41 and DH 37. TTC 5yrs with unexplained fertility issue. I had my fist cycle of IVF September 07. Eveything went well but negative result. We had two grade 1/2 embryos to freeze and I have just had these put back today.I had acupuncture at the clinic both before and after ET and feel really chilled out. Much more relaxed than last ET. I am hoping this feeling will last throughout the 2WW but know that I will slowly start going mad during this time even though I am quite relaxed throughout the treatment.

It would really help with some support from other having FET as you don't hear that many success stories. I am know trying to drink my litre of milk for today.

Hope you don't mind my butting in

All the best to everyone

love Mel xx





























  








t


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Aneke - thanks for pointing me in the direction of this thread!

Hello to all and huge congratulations to Buttercup       on your  ! Hopefully this is the start of positive things for us all!

Take care

Mandellen xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Melly1 - Just wanted to welcome you to FF hun    I see your having a ew problems with your signature and post count, i'd suggest posting in site news and tech support at the top of the main forum page and someone can help you sort those things    Good luck for testing hun sending you lots of positive vibes      

Bekie


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya melly1 welcome i had 2 put back yesterday at care in notts xxxxxxxxxx
hope you are feeling ok 
hiya to everyone elsexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sue


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for few days but am having to sneek on at work as cant get into my bedroom.  Got the Joiners in today but for the past days DP has been knocking down walls, so please excuse my lack of personals as have just had quick read.  House is like a tip, living in the spare room with everything in there!!! Aarrggghhh.

Buttercup – Congrats on your BFP – what great news.  Well done

Welcome Mel

Jo – sorry to hear your news

Vino – how you?  Good news that you can start again.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Speak soon.  Love ax


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hiya Aikybeats  
I'm kinda ok, just want to get on with things now.  Looking forward to my follow up app tomorrow, need to run a few things past them, then fingers crossed my day 10 dan will be 26th feb!!!
Its the last of my frosties now so please let at least 1 of my 2 survive     Hope you're ok??xxx

Rachel - Lovely to hear off you   hope things are ok for you??   xxx

Good luck to everyone on the 'wait' & everyone about to have ET    

xxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

still waiting for AF, since 15/2. 
It is driving me crazy. In the meantime, I am sniffing my nasal spray 3 times a day


----------



## melly1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

thanks so much for your replies. It really makes me feel like I'm not on my own during the dreaded 2WW. 

Bekie - Thanks for your good wishes and advice. I will try this to attempt to iron out any technical problems.Congratulations on your fantastic weight loss. Any tips as consultant at NURTURE has told me that I am not able to have a further cycle without getting my BMI down to below 35. I think it's about 38 at present. I did lose a stone prior to treatment but gained again once I started taking the drugs.

Sueandles - Wow it's weird to think that you were in exactly the same position on the other side of Nottingham. Hope we can keep in touch while we wait for the outcome. Here's hoping that it's a big fat positive for us and everyone having FET.

Is this your first treatment at CARE?, let me know what you think of them as a friend was suggesting that we might change clinics if this treatment is not successful. Sendinding you loads of positive thoughts and baby dust.

Aikeybeats - thanks for the welcome.

Thanks for making me welcome

LOL Mel xx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All,
I haven't posted on the website for a while, and well kind of need to feel as if I am not on my own in this at the moment.
I had my ET yesterday, they put back 2 4 cell embryos (they managed to survive the thaw process) although they had to thaw 7 to do so.
Most of them lost cells so it was quite depressing but they said I should try more as I had 20 stored.
So I did, last time I did it they only had to thaw 3 to get 2 good ones so I feel a little upset about that.
The good thing is I have them on board.
I have taken the 2 weeks off to make sure if anything will happen I am giving it a better chance.
Last time I didn't and I was stressed at work which probably didn't help matters.
Anyway I think there is only so much tv you can watch before you start getting bored!
So I though I would play on the internet for a bit.
Maybe cheer myself up.   
I wish everyone waiting and trying at the moment the best and lets pray we get some miracles....    
Tracey


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya tracey i had my et yesterday as well 2 on boardxx
am fed up of daytime tv lol hope you are ok 
suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popped back on here to see what you are all up to.


Hi Mel, Stressy and Tracey - welcome to the thread  

Mel - congratulations on making PUPO status and hope the TWW goes well.

Tracey - sorry to hear not all of your embies made it but remember it only takes the one and with any luck you won't need the others anyway - just remember you are also officially PUPO at the moment and I think taking time off work after ET is really good if you are able to and hopefully this will make all the difference for you this time around.

Jo -   so sorry to hear your news - have pm'd you and am thinking of you.

Buttercup - a big congratulations for you    - if that is what royal jelly and a positive attitude does then I'll be trying double the dose - I'm so pleased for you and hope all goes well over the next few exciting months.

Vino - I'm so pleased to hear that you are sounding OK and are going straight in there for another go.  Good on you girl - you're not mad but doing exactly what I think I would do in your situation - I really hope that this cycle is the one for you and wish you lots of    

Sueandles - congratulations on getting to PUPO status - I'm not to familiar on all the grading they do for the embies so I hope someone else will be able to help you with that but my guess is if your clinic thought the embies were good enough to transfer then you have a really good chance of a BFP but just in case wishing you    for the TWW. 

Hello to everyone else - I have to say though I feel a bit of a cheat though to keep posting on here at the moment as I'm not having a FET now (hopefully starting my next IVF cycle in March) so will keep a low profile from now on but wish everyone else lots of   over the next few weeks and thanks for your support last month when things didn't work out for me.

Take care,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls,
Just a quickie......we have the go ahead for FET this cycle   day 10 scan on Tues & it all goes from there as you all know.  Another natural cycle, thats the reason why we can do it back to back, all au natural!!!!!   

Blimey i must need my head looking at     I said to them as well, if it fails (god i hope it doesn't) i'll be straight on a fresh cycle afterwards   again no problem as i wouldve had a natural transfer.

What a nutter   

Good luck to all of you  

Rachel - Lovely to hear from you   hope your fresh cycle works wonders for you honey xxxx


Hello to everyone else too & lots of       

xxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Girls

I've been awol for a few months - since last BFN as needed time away. 
However im now in a much better frame of mind and due my prostap jab for 2nd FET next week and wanted to get in touch as everyone here was such a great support. 
Hope everyone is doing ok and nobody minds me gate crashing

Sam xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well.

Had another journey to Dundee today.  Lining at 6.2 now.  Got to take 8mg of progynova and back up on Monday!  Hopefully if I'm above 7 on monday will still get ET on Friday - fingers xd.

Have a good weekend.

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi girls, 
Sue        for the next 2 weeks!

Rachel good luck for march, sweetie!!! 

Aikybeats and Vino, good luck for the scans!!!!!!!! Aiky hoping for a nice lining for you!!!!   

  for everyone!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Sue -we seem to be 2 week buddies, I eventually went and hired movies yesterday - they do a sepcial at block buster where you can get 3 for a week. Although they didn't last long. 
I keep trying to get up and do housework..not sure if thats counted as work...as long its not too heavy. I got my dad to come around yesterday to take the washing up stairs so I didn't have to lift it. 

Rachel - thanks for the kind words, I just keep thinking what if it hasn't worked. Will my line manager understand why I took the time off? Glad to hear you are going for a cycle in March though, good luck. 

Vino - you are lucky you can go for Natural cycles, I was told I had to go for medicated. But then again my cycle is so long anyways, and it varies so much.  

Sam - welcome, I too decided to join for the friends and support. Only people who have done this and are going through it truely understand the madness we go through. 

Aikybeats - They never told me the thickness of the lining apparently it was thick. I was on progesterone, pineapple and brazil nuts so it should have been.  

Buttercup congradulations, I think we might have met on another thread and we were both trying so I am glad to hear tou finally got success.  

Speak to you all soon
Tracey


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Tracy       for the 2ww!!!!!!!!

my first scan is in 2 weeks, so crossing everything, that all goes well!!!!!

xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks buttercupxxxxxxxxxxxxx
how are you traceyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hows everyone elsexxxxxxxxxxx
have had rotten back ache all day anyone else had this
sue


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Sue,
I had backache yesterday evening but I wasn't sure if it was because of sitting on the floor playing Pictionary and it was late or if it was anything related to the embryos.
Hopefully the latter. 
I had pains yesterday I don't know whether I overdid it, because I was cleaning as we were expecting guests...
I kept saying I have to do this, and my husband has been in such a bad mood (he didn't get a job he really wanted).
I just want everything to work so badley!!! 
Anyways should be off
Tracey


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

AF finally arrived on Friday. I have my scan tomm


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Av just had to nip on down at my friends house as still cant get into bedroom to go on my computer.

Good news today - at last - Am over 7 so ET scheduled for Saturday.  Cant believe I'm here!!

Embryos getting thawed on Thursday and have to phone on Friday to see how got on.

Excuse me for the non personals but will get time to read through everyone soon.



Love to everyone Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Aikeybeats -           excellent news honey!!!  

Hi to everyone else too, hope you're all well

Well my day 10 scan went ok   just the ov pee sticks now to get my surge......then its FET all the way (providing they thaw)

xxxx


----------



## melly1 (Jan 29, 2008)

good luck Aikybeats and Vino, 

I was so nervous about my two embryo's thawing successfully so my thoughts are with you. We were lucky and both thawed perfectly. One even started to divide in the four hours before ET. Wishing you all the best and lots of baby dust. 

Fingers crossed for my test day on the 6/03/08  - YIKES!!!

Mel xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Wish everyone best of luck.


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello everybody,
this is the first time on this particular thread. I have started the fet process and will be having my et in the next couple of weeks (fingers crossed!)

Have been sniffing for a few days. started proogynova today...so it's all go! have to go back to the lister on the 6th march for a scan to see if my lining is thick enough and then 5 days later et.

can anybody give me advice on food to eat or suppliments to take. On the fresh cycle, i did the pineapple, brazil nut, protein, gallons of water, but i can't remember why i took them (dead mother brain syndrome!!) will any of them help. I heard something about royal jelly as well. does that work.

I am having acupucture up until et, and  just before and after et. Then we will see.  i only have the one frozen blast, but it is grade one.......so fingers crossed!

Good luck everybody.
LOL
Angela


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Angela, I am drinking pineapple juice, eating 5 brazil nuts a day and taking pronatal tablets.
Hope this helps
Tracey


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Angela-like you am at the Lister


I have been sniffing for 3 weeks and started progynova today...

I had my 1st scan yesterday, which was day 5 of my cycle, I then have to go back to the lister on the 7th march for a scan to see if my lining is thick enough and they will tell me when to commence with et.

I am having acupucture up until et, and  just before and after et as well.

I have two frozen blast, at grade one.......so am praying that they thaw nicely.

I am going to get brazil nuts & pineapple


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Thank you everybody for your info.

quiet storm,

i have my scan on the 7th as well to check lining thickness, so hopefully we will be on the 2ww together. we obviously had different doctors as my medicated fet treatment is alot different to you. pill for two weeks. then sniffing for 5 days, then progyonova for 10days. scan, then (hopefully) 5 days later et. Lets hope they no what they are doing!  I had 2 blasts put back on the fresh cycle....regretting not having two to put back, but then again i got pregnant the first time, so i suppose that is the name of the game.  just feel there is alot of pressure on my little blast to do it's job!
Good luck to everybody on the 2ww.
LOLAngela


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't worry. it isn't the numbers that matter cos all we need is 1 to latch on


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

I am going back in 16 days for my one frostie! I am also going to try the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts this time.

I am very excited but also very nervous that my one embie (grade 1 hatching blast) won't survive the defrost.

Hope everyone well this evening

Take care

Mandellen xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't find brazil nuts on it's own, so am having the one coated in yoghurt. Does that count ?

Also am having pineapple plus the juice.

everyone around me, are wondering about my sudden interest in pineapples. they think am on a faddy diet.  If only they knew.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi  

I am new to this site so please bear with me!

I will be doing a FET in the next week or so, havent started any medication as yet but was put on the pill last month to regulate my cycle.  I am hoping to use the same embryos that resulted in the birth of my beautiful daughter Ruby in December 2005 so am hoping for another miracle.

Cath x


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi

Quiet Storm - Just wanted to say hi as we haven't spoken before! I would think that the yoghurt covered brazil nuts would be fine (and very tasty too!!). The advice that I was given with the pineapple juice was that it should only be juice and not the pineapple pieces as that contracts the womb which is not what we want at this stage! I seem to remember my midwife telling me when I was overdue with our little boy to eat lots of pineapple pieces to induce labour! Apparently the juice is good for the womb lining - if I've got that all wrong someone please correct me!

Sorry only a quick post from me tonight but a big hello to everyone and I will try and catch up with you all later as I know that I haven't said hello to lots of you - really nothing personal I promise!

I am having my lining scan on the 10 March and then we fly out to Czech on the 13th ready for transfer (fingers crossed that our one frostie survives the defrost) on the 14th and then we fly back that evening - it will be a busy week!!

Take care everyone

Mandellen xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Mandellen,

Thanks, I will switch to the juice. I wish u the best & pray for a successful outcome.

Cath-welcome, I am also using frozen Embryos from 2005. I am hoping & praying for the best

For now am just resting a lot & using all my drugs & spray.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Quiet Storm - I am also on a medicated FET and as my lining hadnt come away properly last month I was told to take the pill for a month - is this the protocol your clinic follows?  I hadnt taken the pill since I was about 24 so it has been a huge shock to my system, Ive has some side effects including bloating, headaches and just generally feeling rubbish - am worried now as I havent even started taking all the horrid drugs/steroids and pessaries!!

Good luck with your transfer, lets hope 2005 was a good year!!!

Cath x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Am at pals again but promise on Monday when I'm off, will read through the board and find out where everyone is about.

Phoned Hospital today - ET going ahead tomorrow at 11.30,  Asked them how many survived the thaw but need to wait till tomorrow to find out.

Hope everyone is well and will speak over weekend.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Aiky, good luck for tomorrow sweetie!!!!


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Aiky - All the best honey, hope it all goes well   xxxxx









Well my ET is booked for friday at 4pm!!!! Can't believe i'm here again. Fingers crossed for the defrost of my last 2 frosties, i really don't want another fresh cycle   I think my treatment list is way too long now i deserve a break  xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

All the best. I hope it's good news


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all fine.

ET went really well yesterday.  Got 2 transferred.  Only thawed 4 of my 24 to get my 2 so have still got 20 left.  Am really pleased.

Waiting game now.  Test date - 18th March.  

Should have room finished soon so I can print out this thread and catch up on where everyone is at.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I am pleased u still have lots of Embr frozen. Roll on 18th March


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Well done Aiky!!!!  

















xx


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

Aiky!!!     well done! a good luck for the 2ww........

Vino, are you up next on friday?

Im ok, going to the scan on monday, soooo can't wait!!! Nervous and excited!!!    i already can't button my trousers up...   and dizzy-dizzy all the time.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Buttercup,

ET is friday should they survive     OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!  i'll know about the defrost 12.30 on friday & if all's ok ET is 4pm.

Wow your scan on Monday!!!! Bet you can't wait    xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I feel a bit down today.

All this waiting. I also think the drugs are getting to me today.

I know i shouldn't complain & be grateful that there might be a possiblity of  a pregnancy/kids, but I don't feel myself today.

Am at work, but I really wish I could just stay in bed all day today.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Quitestorm - Just for you...............









xxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks alot,I feel better today


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

had my scan today, the lining is 12.5m thick & 3 layers, I have Et on Thursday, they will let me know on the morning, if any of our 2 remaining blasto thaws( God please let them make it).

In the meantime, i am to stop nose spray, carry on with prognova 3 times a day & start the pessaries 2 times a day.

Will update you on Thursday, hopefully it is good news. Now i just need to take my mind off things 7 keep praying.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Quitestorm.......all the best for ET on Thurs     lining sounds fab!!! xxx

I had ET today, 1 out of my 2 blasts survived so i have a beanie in my tum    

Wish me luck    

xxxxxx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Quiet storm - Fantastic lining! I will keep everything crossed for your frosties - sending you heaps of   . My lining scan is on Monday and then hopefully ET is on Friday.

Vino - Fantastic news about your precious cargo - you are now PUPO! Keeping everything crossed for you   

I am getting really nervous about my one frostie surviving the thaw and am on countdown until we fly out to Czech! By this time next week I would have had the transfer done - scary thought!

A big hello to all of you, I hope that you are ok

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Had an awful nights sleep last night worrying about scan this morning but am pleased to say it went well, my lining is thin and I can start taking my tablets today, will take them for 2 weeks and if all goes accordingly I will have my ET the Tuesday after Easter weekend (not sure of the date).  Im taking Elleste, has anyone else taken this, if so are there any side effects?

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Vino- congrats on your transfer. Now sit back & wait for your BFP


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Quietstorm - Thanks honey, although i feel really really down this time  my blast although it survived the thaw had only been out of the freeze 7hrs & clinic said they wouldn't expect it to contract etc till approx 12-14 hrs, so why didn't they do the ET then at least then we'd know if it expands or not. Last FET it was 14hrs after they came out & they both contracted lovely. I think i'm just paranoid that it survived, looked lovely then stayed at just that  oh this IVF game sends you mad doesn't it  xx

Tiger - How are you today hun?? Have you managed to sleep a little better?? I've never taken Elleste so i can't help on that side of things sorry xxx

Mandellen - When do you fly out to the czech hun?? I'm sure your frostie will do you proud xxxx

This is my blast........any thoughts??


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Vino

Im fine today, trying not to stress and just taking one day at 

a time, transfer seems a long way away but it will be here before I know it.  Each time I do these cycles I always stress about the outcome but ive learnt to accept what will be will be and that there is a reason for everything however cruel that may seem at the time.  I think this time things are made easier by the fact that I have my daughter to keep me going and that whatever happens, at least I'll always have her.

How are you feeling about everything? 

Sending you positive vibes 
 

Cath


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Can I join in?

I am on FET no 4.  

For the first 3 FET's we did it natural.  After another full ICSI cycle and an 18 month break (brain couldn't cope any more) we have gone back to clinic who have put me on a sort of medicated cycle.

I say sort of because I;m just taking 2 x 2mg progynova at the mo (currently day 4) which will go up once lining over 10 and cyclogest before ET assuming one of our 4 frosties defrost.

Currently keeping everything crossed because these are our last one's.  Can't go through another full cycle and we deicided when we started that we would only every do 2.

Go for first scan on wed (12/3), hopefully all be on board before easter!!!

Tracy


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tracy

It sounds like we are on a similar protocol, although Im taking Elleste instead of progynove (I think they're the same sort of thing).  Like you we only have 4 frosties and am having them all thawed to give us the best chance so am keeping everything crossed, I am currently on day 4 of the tablets and am hoping for transfer Easter weekend (if all goes ok).  This will probably be out last attempt as we already have one dd (ICSI Easter 05) so I dont really want to go through all this again - its putting too much strain on our family so fingers crossed for us all.

Positive Energy

Cath


----------



## buttercupp (Jan 19, 2008)

hi girls!
had the scan yesterday, and its TWINS for us!!!!!!      soooooo over the moon! Two heartbeats, and all looks fine! 2 weeks for next scan.

Vino      for your PUPO!!!

and crossing everything for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

love, 
Buttercup


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Buttercup - Thats lovely news   well done & congrats to you & DH   xxxx

Me - I'm not so positive i'm afraid......i already think its game over   i can forsee a fresh cycle coming my way............xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Buttercup - Congratulations times two to you!!!

Please come and join the twin Bumpers thread when you feel ready too - enjoy! 

Amanda x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  


I  have  et on 20th March ,  I  dont usually  post on a thread , but  wondered if I could join in  for a while ?

This is my  first  FET (and prob my last )  feeling positive about this  tx tho 

Luv  Sue


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sue

Good luck for your transfer, I have mine Easter weekend (if all goes according to plan) so we will be more or less on the same timescales.

Cath x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya

I have my transfer at the end of March around 31st.  Good luck to al of us!    

Cal x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Buttercup- A huge congrats.I can't wait to join u.

For all those having transfers soon. Wish u the best.

I will be having mine tomm, if all goes well.I will get the phone call in the morning
Ladies pls pray for me, I am trying not to stress & stay positive.


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Buttercup - fantastic news! - huge    

Quiet Storm - I will keep everything crossed for you sweetie - I am also dreading the phone call - we are due for FET on friday so a day after you! I so hope that we can be PUPO together! I'll be thinking of you x

A huge hi to you all, will try to catch up later.

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello

Scan today.  Hope everything going to plan.  Body a bit slow off the mark last cycle so I hope it's behaving itself this time.  

Tiger - Know how you feel about the strain.  Have you found that being on the HRT tablets that your mood seems better.  I was really moody on my full cycles with all the drugs but if anything the HRT seems to have picked me up.

Quiet Storm & Mandellen - Keeping everything crossed for you.

Good Luck to all

Tracy


----------



## sharnek (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm kind of just jumping in here.  I've scanned the posts and what to say congratulations to all those with fab BFP and good luck to those who are waiting to test.  

I'm currently on CD2 and have just spoken to my clinic to arrange a FET.  It is going to be an unmedicated cycle.  Is anoyone else planning on an unmedicated FET or had any success?


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Scan went well.  Next scan booked for next week.  Increased tablets to 3 a day.

Hope everyone ok

Tracy


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Quiet Storm - hope everything goes well today x

Hi Tracy - I am feeling awful this week, really emotional which is unlike me, my dh usually calls me the Ice Queen because nothing affects me but have been really teary and completely irrational - its got to be the HRT but I dont remember feeling this way on the last cycle (unless Ive forgotten) am feeling that this is definitely my last cycle, do not want to put myself through this again - I just hope its worth it!!  Well done on your scan.

Mandellen - Good luck with your transfer x

Buttercup - not sure if I congratulated you but if not.. fab news - take it easy x

Hi Sharnek - my FET is going to be medicated so not sure about natural cycles im afraid.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed - hope you are all ok 

Cath x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Tiger 
Aww  sorry to hear ya feeling  rough,  have ya tried accupuncture ?  It  really helped the side  effects of  the DR  drugs  this time .  Never had  DR side  effects before   

Tracy W 
Glad  scan went  well,  my clinic  dont do  any scans  for  FET!  They do it all  via blood  tests  !!!  

sharnek 
Sorry, mine  is a medicated FET. But  all the  best  for ya cycle  hon 

Luv  Sue 



Luv  Sue


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sue

I did a lot of reiki on my last cycles but just have not got the time this cycle (working full time, dh working long hours and running around after my 2 year old - thats enough stress in itself!!)

Ive never heard of doing the blood test thing before, my clinic is all scans due for my next one a week today and hopefully will have transfer Easter weekend.

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Everyone-thanks for your good wishes.Both blasto thawed & are now back where they belong.

I went for acupunture after  ET & will rest for the next few days.Back to work on Monday.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Quiet storm - good job on your thaw - I bet that was a relief - now 2 weeks of waiting!! Just try and take it easy as much as you can, like you, I am also going to be working but fingers crossed for our Easter eggs.

Cath x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Quietstorm -     on yuor 2 blasts!!!!  well done & welcome to the madness of the 'wait'  
When's test day hun? xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Quiet Storm

Well done on your 2 blasts!!  Hope they are snuggling in nicely.    

cal x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Quiet Storm

Good luck on your BFP.  Can i ask what your protocol was or did you do a natural cycle?


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Quiet Storm

I had one more question about accupuncture.  How many times prior to FET did you do it and did you do it the same day of your FET or the day after?


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies., I am hoping for a BFP on test date. Will give it 14 days, although they said I don't need so many days.

Latlasan--I did acupunture once a week throughout down reg. Then on day of FET & will  carry on for the 1st 3 months of preg( hopefully if it is a BFP). Also I had a medicated FET. here is my protocol

1) Started DR on day 21 with nasal spray
2) Period came 14 days later.
3) Had scan on day 5 of cycle, to check everything was shutting down
4) Next day started Progynova 2mgs-3 times a day
5) 10 days later went for scan, linning was 12.5 & triple layered.
6) Stopped nasal spray on the day & started cyclogest x 2 , while still taking prognova 3 times daily.
7) 7 days later, which was yesterday, had 2 blasto transfered . Will carry on with prognova & cycloget as well as adding folic acid & aspirin
 test in 2 Weeks or less.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all

Just to say that we are home and our little froistie is snuggled up nicely!!

Thank you all for your thoughts.

I hope that everyone is ok and I will try and catch up over the weekend.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well done Mandellen - just got to take it easy now and keep hold of that little frostie!! When is your test day?

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Mendellen, good luck, take it easy and relax.  When do you test?


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Mandellen--Congrats, I hope u get your BFP.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Mandellen, sorry i've been spelling your name wrong.  Good luck on your BFP.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Is any one else taking aspirin's as well ? also when does a blasto implant ?


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Mandellen
Hope you are taking it easy on your 2ww.  

Hi Sue
This is my first FET too, my ET is scheduled for 2nd April.  I had my scan on Friday and they said that eveything looks fine.  I have also started Acupuncture which I hope will increase my odds.  It is the first time I have tried Acupuncture and felt increadibly relaxed afterwards, my mother in law told me it would hurt but I didnt hardly feel a thing just a small tugging sensation.

I have now started taking the prognova which has also helped me feel better.

Sending everyone lots of positive vibes for our easter eggies!!     

Cal x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Quiet storm -  goodluck on ya  2ww , I  wont be long behind ya , I have et on Thurs  20th 

Tiger  -  Ya  can do  some  reiki on yourself if ya  cant  get to a practitioner , If ya interested  PM me and I'll  give  you a link to the info ?  

latlasan  -  My  acupuncturist  said to me  , it depends on your assessment as to  how  many  sessions  you might  need , which makes  sence  I  guess  , she  said I had  a spleen 'problem'  and a few  other  minor things .  Deffo  drink as  much water as possible , to help de toxify ya body   . I have had 3  before  et , and  will have one  afterwards on the same  day 

cal2  -  Aww  , all the  best  for ya  FET hon .  I felt  great after  my  accu session too , deffo  drink loads of water  too , if they haven't  told ya that ?  Accu can  sometimes  be  a but uncomfortable if ya have 'problem' areas , maybe thats  what ya MIL experienced ?

Mandellen - Aww  got  ya frosties  safe  and sound. Hope the 2WW  flys  by  for ya 


I feel  quite  shocked  , et  is  THIS THURS!  scan  and  blood test  on wed.  Feeling  good about this  cycle , and  dh home  thurs  till  tue morning, so looking  forward to being pampered lol  

Luv  Sue


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Quiet Storm - I am also taking asprin, I took it for the first time on my last ICSI cycle so will be taking it again this time around, apparently it helps prevent miscarriage I think??

Sue - would be great if you could send me some info on self reiki! Good luck for Thursday!

Cal - good luck for your et.javascript:void(0);
Positive Energy

Mandellen and Latlasan - how are you feeling?

Hi Tracy and Sharneck - where are you both on your cycles now?
Positive Energy
Positive Energy

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Sue not long to go. I will be watching out for good news from you on Thursday.

Cath-Yeh, I agree, I also used aspirin last time.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me their thoughts about exercising in the 2ww??

I know we're supposed to take it easy but has anyone continued as normal??

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Mandellen I'm feeling fine.  I start my Lupron injections on tomorrow.  I woke up this morning with really bad hot flashes.  Maybe that was coming from the BCP's.  I'm on my way tomorrow will be the official start of this journey again.  I am just trying to stay calm, relaxed and just think positive but sometimes thats hard when you've been disappointed so many times.  I prayed    about it and i have to try and have FAITH.  I'll let you know how i'm feeling after a few of these injections.  I'm a little nervous about these cause i haven't taken this kind of medicine before so i don't know what kind of side affects to expect, if any.  Anyway, I'll let you know how things are going.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Tiger - I think everyones views on exercising are different, i can only tell you what my clinic advised me.  No strenuous excersise & no heavy lifting.  As my usual routine involves runs & hours on end on a crosstrainer, i usually give up during the 2ww.  Sometimes i do a light & i mean light crosstrain but i generally feel doing nothing is best for me.  

xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't do much exercise. But if I do, I will give it up for 2 weeks, so as not to decrease my chances of a BFP.

No point in going through so much both emotionally & financially, to spoil it during the 2WW.


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

ha ha... is this the april fet board to.. i have been posting on the cycle buddies and have to admit feel a bit left out as all the girls are stimming etc.. im having medictated cycle had my scan today so start hormones tablets in the morning. possible transfer 3rd or 4th april. anyone else about the same time.

keepinghope xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Keepinghope - I have been on my hormone tablets for the last 2 weeks or so and am hoping to have et Tuesday after Easter weekend so am just ahead of you - good luck!!

Hi Quietstorm and Vino - I think you're right I will just take it easy for my 2ww (if I get there), as you say we've invested a lot into it and 2 weeks of no exercise isnt going to harm - Thanks for your advice.

How is everyone feeling?  I have my scan Thursday to check my lining so am praying its going to be the right level to have et.

Cath x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Keepinghope - Yes you can join in here and the title will be changed soon to include April cyclers


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Cath-- am sure your linning will be fine.

The days are slowly creeping upon me & I am trying to stay calm. We are suppose to test 10 days after ET & today is day 6.
DH & I had an argument yesterday & we aren't taking to each other. I am just resigned becos everytime I go thr fertility treatment, there is always something.

I have told him, that he doesn't support me as he should & it really pains me that he is behaving as an ass becos he of all pp should know that I need all the support I can get.


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi KeepingHope
I am due for my transfer on 2nd April if all goes well so we can be cycle buddies.

Cal x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Quietstorm

I know how you feel, my dh and I have argued constantly on and off this last one month.  I feel as if I dont get enough support especially going through this cycle with my dd as well, its really hard trying to work, look after a house, a child a husband and taking all these horrid hormones.  I know deep down our dh are supportive, maybe yours is like mine and just finds it hard to show emotions.  Try to stay calm, everyone here is here to support you.

Cath x


----------



## Stressperson (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Keepinghope, Cal, my ET due date is on the 2nd april as well   

I am so nervous of my frozen embies already. Please let it thraw successfully


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Cath--thanks for answering. Well if he cares, i will like to see a bit more action.

I want to see how long we won't talk for. then I will know how to deal with him. It's funny how he luvs DD so much but during the treatment & pregnancy, he wasn't as supportive as he could be.
I keep trying to tell him that it isn't just the end result that matters, but I will like TLC during the process, after all he is the one with the problem.

I sould kill him sometimes. Anyway, am sure he will make up with choc & flowers for Easter.

How are u doing? have u told anyone about your treatment?


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi quietstorm

We are very much in the same position, it is also my husband with 'the problem' and to be honest I think its harder that way, men are useless in these situations and not very good at talking through their feelings.  It ususally takes a big blow up of an argument for things to start changing (for a short while at least).  I know I am feeling awful on these hormones but I also feel as if I dont get enough support.  I was diagnosed with post natal depression after my dd was born but wasnt diagnosed until she was a year old, after counselling it came out that it had all stemmed from the ivf treatments and keeping all my emotions in (not being able to talk to anyone, even my dh). Am determined this time to try and talk to dh as much as possible, although he finds it really hard - just gotta keep with it.  My dh is also wonderful with my dd and tells me everyday how lucky we are to have her, he absolutely dotes on her but sometimes I dont feel he has that respect for me!!

Anyway, lets hope he comes through with the flowers and eggs!!!

Im doing ok - got the scan tomorrow and am hoping I can go ahead with Tuesday.  I have told only close family and one or two friends - youve gotta have someone to tell, even if they dont understand.

Cath x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Stressperson

Are you on medicated FET??

We only have 2 snowbabies so I am stressing out already about them not surviving the thaw!

I have my next scan on Friday, when is yours?

Cal x


----------



## Stressperson (Sep 5, 2007)

Cal, yes I am on medicated FET too. have started 4 days of hormone tablets now. I will have a Day 17 blood test - somehow they can tell my womb lining. Not sure if they will do a scan. If everything is going well, Day 18 is ET.

Yes thrawing is our most worrying bits.    

We will be fine   

By the way, how many cells of frosties you got? I have 2 cells, 3 cells and 4 cells.


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Stressperson

I think they are both grade 2-3.

I am having acupuncture again on Friday before the scan so that will calm me down a bit! 

cal x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey guys

i know what you mean about stressing about them not thawing... last year we said that we would thaw 4 and we had 12..it was the most nerve wracking night ever.. my accupunchure lady tryed to calm me down by giving me rescue remody.. think it helped..the hosp told me i couldnt ring the morning of transfer.. but i didnt listen to them and rang anyway and it totaly calmed me down for the transfer. its just all part of the roller coaster of ivf eh..

T xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya ladies 

Stressperson - hi ya . I  just had  my scan and  blood  test  today, had  my  blood  results  at 4pm, so its  just the  thaw now 
                    I'm to phone clinic at  11am to  check. Then the  ET will be at  12.40 !    I soo  fully understand  how ya  
                    feeling  (((((hugs)))))

♥keepinghope♥  -  watch ya !  Yeh felt the same  way on the  cycle buddies  thread, ad there's  soo many of them too! 


latlasan -  hello ,  Good luck with the  injections.  worth considering acupuncture?  It  worked  wonders with the DR  headaches
                    I was  getting?    

Hi Quiet Storm -  hello hon,  ya mentioned  aspirin earlier , yeh I've herd it helps  prevent m/c  too.  Something about  helping to      
                        thin the blood , to prevent  blood  clots?

cal2  -  hows  tx going? Had any more  acupuncture sessions ?  


Well  as  bloods  fine, am having ET  Thurs  12.40  if  some of the  embies survive defrost   

take  care  everyone  

Luv Sue


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sue - wishing you lots of luck for your et.

hi to stressperson, keepinghope, latlasan, cal2 and quietstorm (and anyone else I missed!)

Got my scan tomorrow so will post then and let you know whether I can go ahead with transfer.

x


----------



## Stressperson (Sep 5, 2007)

Sue, hope you have the most successful thraw today and good luck to your ET      

Tiger, let us know how you get on today.

Keepinghope, Cal, it is my Day 5 now. Tomorrow I will start having my hormone tablets twice a day ... getting close.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Had scan this morning - lining was 9.5 - they said im ready yippee!! as my embryos are 2-4cell, I will have to ring the clinic next Tuesday and pray that they have survived!! If so, et will be next Wednesday - roll on next week.

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Sue--best of luck for egg thaw. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tiger--That is great news, am glad that the linning is fab, Now on to the next stage-ET ( am sure it will all go well) keep you chin up.

Still no symptoms of any kind & am really itching down there. Anyway got a long weekend of rest to look forward to & hopefully a celebration of BFP, despiting my dream last night of blood every where.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Quietstorm - what a horrid dream, our minds play terrible tricks on us dont they!!

Have a question, maybe someone can help?  I have used the cyclogest pessaries in every cycle I have done, although this time I have been asked to use them rectally??!! does anyone know why I have to use them this way for FET??


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Tiger
Glad your appointment went well, I am sure everything will be okay for Wednesday.  

Hi Sue
How did it go?  Hope your embryos are snuggling in nicely.  
I have another session of acupunture tomorrow after my scan so hopefully I will be nice and chilled out for the easter break and the only thing I have to do is eat as much chocolate as possible!  

Hi Stressperson
Its exciting and scary at the same time isn't it?  I felt much better when I started taking the hormone tablets.

Hi Keepinghope
I will have to remember to ask for that rescue remedy if I ever get too stressed out.

Its about time we had some more BFP's on this thread, come on girls!!!!


Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great Easter..

Cal x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiger-Not sure cos I have always use the front door, though I hear the back door is less messy.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks quiet storm.  How you feeling today?  Was wondering how you are managing with your dd on your 2ww?  My dd has become very clingly lately and wants me to pick her up all the time and she doesnt want my dh to do anything its always 'mummy do it'! am getting anxious about how to deal with this if I make it to the 2ww.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiger--Luckily for me my DD always prefers DH, which suits me just fine.Once her dada is around, no-one gets a look in.

She comes to me mainly, when she is distressed or wants mummy to play the fool & dance round the house.

Today, I am okay & trying to inject positive vibes into myself. I can't believe it's 7 days already. I really am looking forward to the weekend & finish work in 1hr's time.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Quietstorm - my dd used to be like that for my dh but the last few months its been all about me (Im sure she must know that we are trying for another one - everyone keeps telling me shes been here before and that she has a physic ability!!!).  I am also looking foward to the weekend and cant wait for next Tuesday to come around - sending lots of positive vibes to you - when is test day?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  all

hope ya doin well

Just  wanted to let ya  know  2 of the 3 embies  survived , and they are  now  safely back  where  they belong  ! 

Test  date  4th  April.  Just  got back  from accu  and  feelin  great ! 



luv  Sue


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiger--offical test date is on Sunday.

Sue--Congrats, am so glad u have passed that hurdle, welcome to the 2ww


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sue - great news on your thaw - good luck for your 2ww!!

Quiet storm - good luck for Thursday, keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Is your dh behaving himself now??

Cal & Keepinghope - how you doing?

Stressperson - how are you finding the hormones?

Starting the dreaded steroid today and already feeling like none of my clothes fit me due to the bloating, gonna be even worse when I start this!! Lets hope I have a reason to be busting out of my clothes!!

Cath x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

suedulex-long time no speak.... i havent been in chat for ages might nip in on my next 2ww when im board out of my head... good luck with the transfer

tiger-the back door eh... im not sure id like to be shoving anything up there. i remember when i was young and had tablets to put up there, i just put them in then thought i needed th toilet and pushed them back out... must be the same feeling. you can let us know.

quietstorm-good luck for testing you going to hang out that long. i tested 3 days early last time still 2 weeks after they went back in though. defo wouldnt test early unless i really felt differant, do you feel any differant?

hello and happy easter to everyone else

ive got a date with a huge bag of doritos and the sofa, went and said id work 2moro silly me. aw well good to have the money,

bye for now Txx


----------



## Stressperson (Sep 5, 2007)

Sue, what a great news. You are officially PUPO    

Cath, the hormones tablets are okay, started twice daily now. It is hard to remember the 2nd one    How long you need to take steroids? yes I remember the bloating feeling, it is horrible   

happy easter everyone. I think I have gained weight after eating those chocolate eggs   

Stressperson


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiger--Thanks DH is behaving & I have been bombarded with chocs of all kinds. Also am really enjoying my break cos DD disturbs him, instead of me.

Keepinghope--I am really praying that this leap year, your dreams of a baby comes through. Yeh I will hold out that long, again I have no symptoms what-so-ever. But I talk to my stomach all the time hoping that at least 1 baby is there. By thursday, I will know either way, only 5 days to go.

I am really calmer than I thought I will be, but my knicker watching has intensified. Dh has told me that he can't wait any extra day , so we will see what happens.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Quietstorm - glad you have lots of choccy to eat (I dont really have a sweet tooth so dont care much for easter eggs).  Good to hear youre so calm, I would probably be stressing like mad if I got to your stage!!

Hi Stressperson - I have to continue with the steriods for the next few weeks and if I get a BFP, I think I still have to take them for a few weeks into pregnancy (thats what I did last time!).  Glad to hear youre finding the hormones okay.

Keepinghope - hope work was not too bad for you today!!

Hi to everyone else and HAPPY EASTER!!

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Happy Easter to everyone & Tiger I hope u get to my stage & beyond.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

happy Easter  too ya  all too!  


I have a question , am on day 4 of  2ww,  and have  abdom pains , feels hard  lower  tum,  and  on and off  cramping .

I  did have a curry las tnight, and  it started  within an hour after  eating ,  but this  feels  overy , uterus area reather than 

deli belly .  Bit  windy , but  no  'loo rushes'.

Anyone else experienced  this ?  Was  waking up every few  hours  with it .

Luv  Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hi Ladies do you mind me joining you, 
I know some of you from other threads
Sending lots of baby dust to us all xx
[fly]      [/fly] 
*


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Still no blood today, so am still hoping. DH has insisted that 1st thing tomm, he is going to buy a preg test cos he c an't wait any longer.

So I will update u ladies tomm, about the outcome, if I do test. I pray it is good news

He wanted to get it today, but the shops were closed.

As of today, I still feel nothing, a bit of twinges in my stomach, but nothing major.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sue - the cramping youre experiencing could be a good sign - about a week after I had my et (with my last ICSI) I also had cramping, had it for about 4 days in a row at the same time each evening and thought it was alll over but then after that I went on to have a BFP with my dd and continued to have the cramping all through the pregnancy so fingers crossed!!

Hi TanyaK !

Quiet storm - have my fingers crossed for you today hunny am hoping you get a BFP!!! cant wait to hear from you.

Hi to everyone else!

Cath x


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Morning everyone

Well, I did it, I tested early (10dpt) and..........    I cant believe it, stunned, shocked and over the moon all at the same time!!

Catch up later as I have been up since 6.30 and am bubbling with excitement so I'm off to make a cup of tea!

Love to you all

Mandellen xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Mandellen That is great news on your   Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xx 

Quietstorm Good luck hun and I hope you get a   too 

Hi Cath How are you doing? Where are you upto on your treatment now?

Hi had my baseline today and it all went well so I'm still hopefully on for ET on the 9th April  

Tanya xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

TanyaK - Great news about ya baseline scan, EC is gonna be here before ya know it 

Mandellen - Thats fabbo news bfp . Welldone hon .

Quiet storm - aww , let us know about ya pee test today , we're all waiting for news , 

Tiger- Thanks for the encouraging news, maybe my cramps are a good thing then ? did ya take asprin at all ? I have for the first time ( for increased curculation )

♥keepinghope♥ - How ya doin hon, when ya coming into chat ? 

cal2 - hi ya , how ya doing, been a bit quiet lately ya have  How did ya accu go ?

My tummy cramps are easing of, but still not sure if they're food related , I took a dose of Lctulose last night , just to be sure .
must admit , I feel alot better today , so we will see .

Hey ladies , I was wondering , fancy getting together on chat one night ? We could go into our own rome , and have a bit of a natter live ? If so let me know what time and which days you could manage , and I'll try and get us all together ? This could be fun! 

Luc Sue  (hey this colour thng aint half bad, makes the posts stand out  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Sue Good luck hun


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Mandellen-- Congrats

LADIES-I am still shaking, I tested 5 mins ago after much delaying tactics on my my part. it was a  . Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Quiet storm - fantastic news! I am thrilled for you       - I know what you mean about the delaying tactics!!

Have a great day

Love Mandellen x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Quiet storm and Mandellen - Fantastics news girls - am so pleased for you, it is so encouraging to hear that you both have BFP from FET's!!! - once the shock wears off... take it easy!!!

Hi Sue - yes I also took asprin last time and again this time around!! how are the cramps today?

Tanyak - am having my frosties defrosted tomorrow, got to ring the clinic at 3pm tomorrow so a nervous wait for me, hoping they survive, if all goes well my et is on Wednesday!!!  How about you?

Hi keepinghope and Cal2 - how are you ladies, where are you on your treatments??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Quiet storm Well done on your   That is great news as I said to Mandellen have a happy and healthy nine months 

Cath Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you   My frosties are due to be defrosted two weeks tomorrow and put back on the Wed


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Mendellen and Quietstorm congratulations on your BFP.  I hope to be as lucky as you ladies have been.  Take it easy.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Latlasan-- I am rooting for you.

Cat- I am praying that the thaw goes nicely tomm & u carry on with ET on Wednesday.

Tanyan--I am also hoping that u get your BFP with this FET cycle.


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW  2 BFP's
Congrats to Mandellen and Quietstorm    
I bet thats the best Easter present you could ever have wish for...

Hi Sue
Well done on your ET, wishing you all the best for your 2ww.
The live chat sounds like a good idea..

I am doing okay just want to get through this week.  I had my scan last Friday and my lining is looking good.  I think they are now looking at doing the transfer on 1st April.

Hi to everyone else.

Cal x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Quietstorm  I hope it is all starting to sink in    

Cath Good luck for the call later I hope 100% defrost healthly  

Cal Good luck for ET


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

After a very long and anxious day, I telephoned the clinic at 3pm only to be told to ring back in half an hour, have now just been told that they are going to thaw my embryos tomorrow and I have to ring at 10am in the morning - am so gutted, I cant take all this waiting, I really feel like crying!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Tiger

Sorry to hear the clinic are messing you about just concentrate on the fact that by the end of tomorrow your embroys will be safely snuggled up inside you.

Cal x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Cal2 - am just feeling sorry for myself!! 

How you doing?


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

I am doin okay, at work but cant concentrate on anything other than my ET next week!  

Wishing you best of luck tomorrow, you will do great..  

Cal x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Cath Did they say why they have delayed the defrost    Good luck hun


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Was feeling really positive about ringing the clinic today, only to find out that 3 of my 4 did NOT survive and the remaining one is not very good quality, they said it had gone from 8 cell to 5 cell - does anyone know what this means? they asked me if I wanted to go ahead but of course, I dont want the last few months to be for nothing so am booked in for 11.30 - am feeling very unpositive at the moment.


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Tiger
I am really sorry to hear that. 

I am not an expert but I personally would go ahead anyway especially after all that you have put yourself through.

Cal x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thought it was time I joined you - am about to start/have started on the road to an unmedicated FET - day 10 scan is on Friday - until then am on viagra for lining and aspirin...looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Really pleased and encouraged to hear about the recent spate of BFPs on here as I'm just not feeling too positive at the mo, after having a bfn in December following a 'perfect' cycle... 

Tiger - so sorry to hear about your frosties, but agree with the others to go ahead with the one you've got  

Maria x


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Tiger

Just to let you know that we went back for our one remaining frostie and I tested positive on Monday (4 days early!!) so it can happen!!! It only takes one!
I hope that all went well.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Cath- am so sorry about the delay & only 1 surving. But as mandellen said, it only takes 1. I will be praying that u are fine & I look forward to celebrating with u in the next 2 weeks. GOOD LUCK

MARIA- welcome, i can understand u feeling not positive at the moment, I felt that way, when I was doing my 2nd ivf. But i want to wish u the best & pray that all will be well. KEEP YOUR CHIN UP.


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

afternnon girls quick note before i go in for my 12hr shift 3-3 whos works them hours like!!!!!!!

well had nice easter weekend, me and martin went swimming and ice skating(proper torvell and dean) not, is was very busy but it was a day out and had a good laugh.

suedulex-defo up for a chat in chat. god knows when though cant see past my work at the moment roll on the 2ww and ill be a lady of lesuire. hows are you feeling today?

tiger- like everyone saying go ahead anyway better to be back in you asap. its so hard waiting on the news of them being defrosted, then to get bad news at the end is heart wrenching.. you will have it in by now im guessing... so pupo it only takes 1 

quietstorm+mandellen-- congratulations on your bfp how are you both feeling?

im hoping to have transfer on 3rd or 4th of april got my scan on monday to check the lining, then if all is well they will tell me what day they will defrost and transfer, then 48 hrs of pure worrying!! 

tanya- you jumped ship too? its hard on the cycle buddies when they are all jabbing etc and were doing well nothing!!! what day are you frosties?

so hello to everyone else try to nip in soon Tracey xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Cath I'm sorry that only only one survived   but as the girls have said I would also put it back                        there is no better place for your little one than inside you and hopefully that is all it needs to start growing 

Maria Welcome and the best of luck to you 

Hi Tracey 12 hour shifts  well done you, good luck with your scan on Monday I hope your lining is nice and thick  my Scan is on the Fri after that and hopfully putting them back on Wed 9th  Good luck honey


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls - after having my transfer this morning, being sick this morning and finally cracking under the pressure (broke down in tears at the clinic) am feeling a little better, have now logged on and am feeling so much more positive after hearing all your well wishes and support - thank you all so much.  Apparently my embryo was frozen at 8 cell and has lost 3 cells in the process of freezing and thawing - not ideal but it is now safely back and all I can do is pray and keep talking to him/her over the next few weeks.!!

Mandellen - thank you, its encouraging to know it does actually only take one and in actually from next year my clinic will only be transferring one embryo as procedure instead of two.


Hi Maria - I also felt the same about our 'perfect' ICSI the first time around and that ended in a BFN but our luck was about to change - hang on in there!

Quiet storm - how you feeling hun? has it quite sunk in yet? have you told anybody yet?

Cal2 - how are you today?

Keeping hope - good luck with your transfer, youre probably about 2 weeks behind me so know how your feeling!!

Tanya - thanks for your positive vibes!!

Sorry if I forgot to mention anyone - my head is still a bit fuzzy!!!

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello ladies i had my first ultrasound today and they said everything looked good so i'll start Estrace tomorrow.  They said my lining was thin enough.  I'm on my way


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Latslan - forgot to mention you earlier!! well done - you're on your way


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Sorry I've been AWOL.  Being self-employed and going away for weekends has left me little time for posting.

I'm soo pleased to hear the good news from Quiet Storm and Madellen.

Tiger I'm glad you have it safely snuggled on board.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Whilst I have been away I have had another couple of scans and we are full steam ahead for ET tommorrow.  The frosties are being thawed tommorrow.  Last time they were all frozen as 2's so I had assumed they were frozen that way this time.  I had told clinic to thaw 2 and if only 1 survives just to put that in.  I would have hated to thawthe second lot to get a second one and find both thaw and no being able to use one.  but they have informed me they have frozen them as one  and two 1's, so they will try to get 2.

They said they would only contact me if there was a problem so it's off to the clinic tommorrow.  They only sad thing is that dh may not be able to make it, But my little sis has said she will come with me if he can't.  She was there when dd was born and when all this works she would be able to say she was there at the start and the finish!!!!

Will let you know how it's gone tommorrow.

Tracy x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Tracy - good luck with your thaw and your et - an anxious time I know so will have my fingers crossed for you.

Cath x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Tiger
How are you doing?  Hope the 2ww isnt driving you nuts.

Tracey,
Good luck with the thaw today.

I went for my final scan today,  my lining is 9.7 so they are going ahead with ET next Tuesday!  Feel excited but scared at the same time, I only have 2 embroys please let them make it.  

Hi to everyone else

Cal xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Tracy--Good luck for today, am sure they will thaw nicely.

Cath-How are u ? hope the 2ww isn't getting to u that much. Not long to go


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

latlasan  -  great  news  about ya  untrasound  

Tiger  -  sorry to hear  onlt one  embie  survived,    but as they say , 'ot only takes  one'  and it  shows its a 
            fighter  to  survive eh?

Maarias -  welcome to the thread  hon  ,  

♥keepinghope♥  -  how long til ya 2ww hon?  We'll manage to  'get together ' on chat  sometime , PM me  if ya manage 
                          to  get on  yeh ?

Tracy W -  all the  best  for the  thaw,  ( oh looking a tthe time  ya prob already  at teh clinic  !  lol

Been getting a few  cramps  again,  and felt  a bit queezy  yesterday afternoon,  tired  too, had to have a nap! lol  But that  could be the prognova or/and cyclogest    
Hi to  those of you I''ve  missed ,  hope  you'll pop into chat  sometime ? 

Luv  Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Sue It is all sounding positive I hope it is  

Cath I like your new pic     

Tracy W Good luck today xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Sue - your symptoms sound good - fingers crossed - whens test day?

Cal - all the best for next Tuesday - Im sure you'll be fine.

Quietstorm - am feeling suprisingly calm the last 2 days - think I was so stressed the day of et that Ive just kind of mellowed - weird!! have booked in to have a reiki session this afternoon so will be even more relaxed.  Have been feeling really sick (prob the medications) and have been having sharp twinges today - dont want to analyse it too much and am trying to just be 'normal'.

Thanks Tanya!

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got back from clinic 2 grade 1 embies safely snuggled on board 1 six cell 1 eight cells.  Embyologist said the divided just after we got there.  Must have heard us and decided to perform for mummy and daddy!!

Now we just need to keep everything crossed.

Still have two left.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Tracy - fab news - I bet youre so relieved to have them safely on board - welcome to the 2ww!!

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad to hear everyones doing great.  I have blood work tomorrow and blood work and ultrasound on Monday.  I haven't been feeling too good the past two days.  I've been feeling really bloated and gassy.  I just had a menstrual cycle so i'm not sure if it was due to that or is the medication making me feel like this.  I had to call my dr last night to see if i could take a laxative to give me some relief and he said yes so i feel a little bit better but it's been rough for me the past two days.  My transfer date will be here soon.  It's scheduled for April 14th if all goes well with my lining and all.  I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Latlasan

Sorry you havent been feeling too good - I think everyone is in the same boat with the medication and all, I find it wreaks havoc on my body - so used to being in control and all of sudden we have no control over ourselves!  All the best for the 14th!! keep us updated in the meantime.

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello ladies my blood work looked good yesterday and i was told to continue my regimen so i'll be going in again tomorrow for ultrasound and more blood.  I hope my lining is doing good so everything will remain on schedule.  I have another ultrasound and blood on Thursday and then on the following Tuesday then  i'll start progesterone injections if all goes well.  Then the following week will be the TRANSFER day.  

I also wanted to tell you ladies that i received a text message from my brother yesterday saying that his girlfriend just confirmed that she's pregnant.  Initially i felt sad because i want so bad to be in her shoes but i am happy for them.  My moms response was well GOD sure does give you what you ask for in an abundance.  My mother says wow i'm going to have grandchildren from both of my kids at once.  She's so positive and i try my hardest to stay positive also but it's hard sometimes when you've been let down.  That would be wonderful though if it works for me because mine and my brother's kids can grow up together.  This is my only sibling so, it would be great.  GOD works in mysterious ways.  I'll keep you all posted on how things are going for me.  Talk to you really soon, in like tomorrow.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Latlasan

Good to hear you're so positive, I have also heard of a friend who is expecting her second child (due October) during  my treatment and at the moment this 2ww is driving me so mad, I cant even bring myself to face her, maybe I will feel differently when I finally know my outcome........

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, i had my second ultrasound today to check my lining and it was 7mm.  From what i understand they like it to be between 7-8mm.  I've only been taking my meds for like 5 days now and it's already at 7 so that's a good thing i guess.  i just hope it continues to do the RIGHT thing  .  I'll get a call this afternoon advising me on what to do next, whether i continue my regimen or make changes according to my blood work results.  I also thought I'd confirm some things while there too and ask about my embies.  I was sure if all 9 were at blast stage and they are 5 day.  Then she also told me that they were very good quality, well thats evident if they all went to blast.  The only thing now is if they'll thaw in good condition still.  My coordinator said that they shouldn't have to thaw but the first two.  This facility has a pretty good repour with blast so, i guess it all depends on the techniques used when thawing, whether or not they will unthaw still in tact or what have you.  Anyway  I have another ultrasound and blood on Thursday and then next Tuesday and next Friday and then the following Monday is the day.  I kinda want it to be over with already.  I'll let you ladies know how things go.  Talk to you soon. 

Tiger- Good luck with your 2ww.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Tiger- when do you test?


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Latlasan

On day 6 of the 2ww so test day about a week today - am dreading it.  Feeling suprisingly normal today although over the last few days I have had really bad af pains especially in my back and had a really fuzzy head yesterday.  No sore boobs yet but they have increased in size! (advantages of cyclogest!).  Am just praying I get to the weekend without af showing up - as long as she stays away - I will feel more positive!

All the best for your scan Thursday.

X


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Tiger.. I've not been here for a while.. I had my Med fet .. ET on good Friday. I'm to be found on Wn pages)
I wanted to wish you all the best  


And offer you a hug on the tww    (group hug for the other tww ers)  

See you're also in the tww.. ggod luck &  I test this friday! i also am going     but hey ho.

I've had twinges cramps etc, which i hear is normal (had them since day 3 post et)
along with feeling very tired weepy (not like me) dizzy too, mm .



Keep your chin up the second week fly's past xxxxxxxxxxxx  big hug 
Thinking of you A xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Anekeuk

Good luck to you for Friday, your symptoms sound really positive - only a few more days left and then hope you get a BFP!!

    

Hugs to you too. 

Cath x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hiya

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I finally got my internet connection fixed today so can now come online. I had my et on thursday and im now on my 2ww. My test date is 14th april. 

Sam xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Sam and good luck on the 2ww  

Tiger, Aneke and Sue Good luck to you both and hopefully you'll all have BFP'S    

Keepinghope Where have you gone and how are you doing?  

No news from me just waiting for my scan on Fri  

Tanya xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sam - think I just replied to you on another thread!! anyway, welcome!

Tanyak - good luck for Friday 

Sue - how you doing?

Anekeuk - hows things?

Am feeling quite positive today but that could all change overnight! this 2ww drives you crazy!!

Cath x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey guys quick post lining scan was ok monday so having transfer thur afternoon i think, will find out 2morro how many survive the thaw. worst part waiting. watching the footie tonight been so tired. nip in 2morro im now a lady of lesuire and im of work for 19 days yipee x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I heard from the hospital today, both of my embroys didn't make the thaw, words cannot describe how I am feeling at the moment.

Good luck to everyone else, its a lottery.

Cal x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh Cal I'm so sorry     

Tracey Good luck for the call tomorrow    

Tiger


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Cal   I am so sad to hear your news.. 

Wishing you all the luck for the future for you both xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Cal - I am so sorry to hear about your embies - I know the waiting is awful and then to find that out - my heart truly does go out to you - we are all here to support you. 

Keepinghope - keeping my fingers crossed for your news today.

Cath x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Cal - I'm so sorry


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

cal so sorry your didnt survive do you have any more??

i have transfer at 2.45 tommorow all 4 survived so thats first part just need them to grow in the night so im doing my praying.

will nip in mora hopfully ill be in my 2ww.

tiger-suedulex how you guys feeling?

hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Tracey Good luck for ET tomorrow I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Keepinghope - good luck for your et today -    they thaw for you.


Cath x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well thats me in my 2ww everything went as well as it could today as far as the transfer could. 2 grade 1s on board calling them ronnie and baza. was pretty funny set of early me and my mate decided we would go shopping. she gets a bit scared in to much traffic and not knowing the road. so when we left the shopping centre i drove... well did i not get us lost had us heading home.. so much for keeping calm finally realised where we were. into the hosp (i hate rushing around) no parking spaces anywhere only visiting time!!!! had to leave her in the car park and rush up to the ward. in a total flap by this point and had to go in by myself. felt pretty calm must be getting used to it. so all well that ends well..

hows my other 2ww mates?? and all you other ladies?

im doing the race for life just joined tonight (thats a massive hint to sponsor me he he)

guess ill be on again 2morro and sue might catch you in chat xxxxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello ladies, just an update i had an ultrasound and blood today and my lining went from 7mm on Monday to 8mm today and i have one more ultrasound on Tuesday of next week and bloodwork on Friday and then my transfer is scheduled for Monday April 14th.  Everythings looking good so far.  Its approaching fast.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

keeping hope - how  are you today.  Its a shame you had to go in on your own saying that when I had my et, my dh is there wanting to hold my hand etc and I just kind of want to be left alone (does that make sense?) so its no bad thing!  How are you finding your first official day in the 2ww?

Day 9 for me (or day 10 if i include transfer day!) and I feel really 'well' today, no cramps, no symptoms - dont know if this is good or bad, Im just concentrating on af not showing up to spoil things!!

Latlasan - great news about your scan - roll on the 14th !!

     

Cath x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Tiger, i'm glad to hear your feeling better and not having any cramps or anything.  when do you test again?  I hope you get a  .  It sounds good so far but like you said no cramping or signs could go either way but lets think BABY or BABIES.  

I'm kinda tired of getting up every morning early to do these shots.  I'll kinda be glad when i'm done.  I'm not gonna complain too much though because if i get my BFP it would have been worth every shot and every pill.  I have one more week and the following monday is my day. 

Would you happen to remember what your lining measured right before transfer?  Like i said mines is 8mm as of yesterday and from reading alot of post i've read that most RE's like it to be between 7-8mm.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Latlasan - I went for my scan on the Thursday and my lining was 9 so I was told to continue with all the hormones etc and my et was then scheduled for the following Wednesday so it sounds like your good to go!!

Im feeling fine today, no cramping, only an increase in boob size (although they are not painful) so really dont know what to think.  Am definitely not going to wait until test day (unless af shows up) will prob test Monday but then saying that just typing it makes me feel sick - am dreading taking it!!

How is everyone else?

Cath x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Guy's just a quick pop in! 

Tiger hang in there .. this is the worst part of the tww for you..keep hope & faith.
I tested Tuesday day 11 (official test day was today)   SO the moral of this little note is
It can & does work  

My lining at et was 7.5 so looking good ..
& big (.) (.) .s great.. I tested early & caved because i was feeling really really tired the same as when i had DD, also on Tuesday i was feeling really yuk too.

So good luck if you test but sweetie try & hang in there   

lataslan & keeping hope! xx

must go have a tip top weekend xx A xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Tiger- when you said you'd test on Monday my stomach dropped.  I instantly felt nervous for you.  I'm trying but i'm feeling really nervous right now with Transfer being right around the corner.  

I was on another site and someone asked about AH (assisted hatching) does anyone on here know anything about that and has anyone had it done and had a success?  

Tiger please let us know how things go if you decide to test on Monday   .


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Anekeuk - fab news - congratulations, Im so pleased for you.

Latlasan - I asked about assisted hatching at our clinic when my first ICSI failed and i was told there was no need to go down that route as I was still young, 28 at the time and that the quality of my eggs was really good.  I think its only used if you have poor quality eggs so not really sure?

I was so tired last night went to bed exhausted only to wake at 1am and couldnt get back to sleep (hence the early post!) my mind is ticking over now cos I know test day is around the corner!!! aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


Cath x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 


Just to let ya know ,  I've had  another  bfn,  still  no sign of  af . 

Dont think there's  much  chance  now,  just  wish af  would come , then I can  move  on .

Luv  sue


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Sue - Im so sorry to hear that, was really hoping there would be a good few BFP's on here.  Sending you a big  , my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Sue-- Sending u great big hugs

Cath-- stop stressing u will be fine.


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

suedulex-- so sorry to hear that (((hugs)))

anekeuk--congratulations

tiger-- this is my third 2ww not my first.. feeling like a pro he he.. bit bored i must say already. 

are most of you guys of work?? nothing to report from me today, went for a small walk to keep the blood flowing.

hello to everyone else love keepinghope xx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello

How is everyone doing.

Been really busy and although I have been looking in I haven't had a chance to post.  

I'm finding this 2ww really difficult.  Boobs were sore, now they aren't.  Keep getting abdo cramps but not sure if that's just wind!!!  Keep feeling sick but think that that's nerves.

Today I'm having a negative day!!!

Going bowling tonight but not sure if I should bowl. 

Why can't this be easier.

Sorry for the down beat post, hope everyone else is feeling a little better.

Tracy x


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies I haven't been on for a few days

Quiet storm I'm so sorry. I have just seen your news   take it easy  

Sue I'm so sorry you have got a BFN   Take care xx

Tracy W I wouldn't bowl if I was you just to be on the safe side 

Tiger Wishing you all the bset for test day   

Latlasan Good luck 8mm is good for that stage well done 

I had my scan yesterday and my lining is 11.6mm so I'm ok for et on Wed (thaw on Tues)    

Hi Aneke


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Tanya - great news for wednesday!!

Hi Tracy - Im the same as you, had cramping, now none, had sore boobs, now none (although have still managed to keep their increase in size!) and am feeling fine today.

Keepinghope - Have always taken my 2ww off work but this time I decided to carry on as normal so yes I have been working!  Enjoy your walk x

Quiet storm - thanks for the vote of confidence x

Well I did it....I just bought my test ready for next week, although refuse to bring it into the house (in case I tempt my fate) so it is in the glove compartment of my car!!!  Am I going   or what

Cath x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

tiger- you will have to leave the car in another street so you dont got out to glove box and get it he he

i have a clear blue digital in the drawer and some early detection tests, but im only going to test 2wks after transfer at the earliest. i tested early the first time and was so so dissapointed i prob gave myself neg vibes. but last time i hung out suppose half of me didnt want to know. im praying i get a sign this time.

well chinese for tea tonight its funny you lot should should talk about ten pin bowling. we were just taliking bout that.. i wouldnt bowl either just incase.

when does everyone test??


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

tiger - I think if you weren't  on you're 2ww you wouldn't be right!!  How are you doing today?

Keeping hope - after you said it was wierd about the bowling, we went for a chinese after the bowling!  Spooky.  I test on 11/4.

Tanya - I went to the bowling alley but didn't bowl, just annoyed everyone else who was. Keeping everything crossed for you

Feeling alot more positive today.  Had a really tiny (could fit it on a pin-head) spotting yesterday and I'm having really nasty a/f style pains plus the boobs are sore again.  Am I being   being happy about pain  

Hope evryone well

Tracy


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - well I took my test in the early hours and it was negative, was absolutely devasted, although no af and today my boobs have become really sore! dont know if I tested too early (hoping) so will re-test Wednesday.

Cath x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

TIGER TIGER. too early sweetie! it can all change..

  

big hug (in a rush can you tell?/  
x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Cath, saw your post hun and totally understand how you feel.  If AF not hear tho, re-test on your scheduled day.  As for me, AF arrived in one great flood (TMI - sorry) yesterday - so it's all over, again.  Have appt with clinic tomorrow, so can hopefully discuss options and then make decision on whether or not to go again.

Have a bit   from me too.

Lil x


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Tiger It could well be too early! Try to not get yourself worked up (I know it's easier said than done)    

Aneke Are you off anywhere nice?? 

Tracy W Hopefully that is your lovely embies snuggling in    Good luck for the 11th 

Lil I'm so sorry about your BFN  

Tracey Good luck  

My frosties are getting thawed tomorrow getting scared now


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Tiger - I'm sorry to hear about your results.  I read some of the post and the other ladies said it may have been too soon so i would just wait and test again especially if AF hasn't arrived yet.  There's still hope.  I   that wasn't the final result for you but if so, keep your head up and i'll be praying for you.  I think we've all been here at some point, some of us more than others but we have to continue on.  I would always say why me?  When i received a negative but we can't question GOD.  

My transfer is coming up on next Monday and i'm a nervous wreck.  Anyway,


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Tiger - don't be dishearted.  You have tested early.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Lil - Sorry to hear your news  

Love Tracy


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Update - I had my last ultrasound today and my lining was 9mm.  Is that good or bad (9mm)?  I'm not sure what the lining should be.  I will start my progesterone tommorrow and then in for blood on Friday and then transfer on Monday.  I hope this is it.  

I feel kinda crappy today.  My breast are tender and sore and i feel a bit irritated but i'll be ok.  The technician today said i'm experiencing the breast soreness due to the estrogen.  I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all - Its a BFN for me! am totally gutted.  I used first response but as I still have no AF and strong symptoms, my dh has just gone to buy a digital test I think its a waste of time but hes full of hope.  He suggested we try again straight away but I just cant face it.

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Tiger - I'm really sorry  .  It's awful when you get a BFN but still have the symptoms.  Give yourself a while before making any decisions.

Tracy x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Tiger honey, sorry it's not the outcome we had all hoped & prayed for  

A xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Cath I'm so sorry hunnie


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Cath, I'm so sorry about your result.  I totally understand the not wanting to try just now - I feel exactly the same.  Give yourself some time out to get your head round things and then think about it.  I've had an AMH test done and made a review appoint with my Consultant later in the month to go over things.  DH and I are planning a very long overdue break to regroup and consider things, so we're not jumping into anything in a hurry.

Lots of   to you and DH.

Lil x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - thanks for your well wishes - am totally gutted today but onwards and upwards!  Have already made an appointment for next week with my clinic and we have decided to try a fresh ICSI.  Initially I didnt want to try straight away but as dh says, what is the point in waiting, we know we want another child so why not try now - so thats what we'll do - may see some of you on the other threads over the next month.

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

latlasan - My clinic started me at 10mm but I think most start at 9mm so it all sounds fine to me.

Tracy


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

cath-- I am sorry for your BFN & wish u good luck for the future.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Tracy - Are you saying your lining was 10mm this time?  I was on another message board and two women responded to me saying that they like your lining to be like 7mm.  One said when she conceived hers was 7 so, that made me a bit nervous.  We always think that one thing off may be the cause for a   so we want everything to be perfect if we can make it.  Anyway i'm a nervous wreck right now.  Thanks for your response to this question and i'll keep you posted.  Good luck to you on tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Latlasan As far as I have been told that anything over 7   My lining at the last scan 4 days before ET my lining was 11.6. What was yours at your last scan and when are you due ET? Good luck  

Tracy Good luck with testing I hope you get a BFP    

Well I had ET yesterday 1 of my four frozen beans survived and was put back graded at grade 2. So I'll be testing on 23rd St George's day  

Tanya xx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

My FET is scheduled for Monday April 14th and at scan on Tuesday it was 9mm.


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

It's a   for us.  Still we still have 2 frosties left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Tracy I'm so sorry hun   

Latlasan You seem to be doing really well


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Tracy - I am so sorry to hear - I know how you are feeling  

Latlasan - all the best for Monday  

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Latlasan - Good Luck xxxx  

Tracy x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your positive vibes.  I will be talking with you all some time this week to let you all know how i'm feeling.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Just a quick update. Got a suprise natural BFP today, after period 9 days late. Just tested for the fun of it.


----------

